# Imperial Guard rumour compilation



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

From a local club I am part of. No idea as to the source unfortunately.



> i found this list can't think where i found it but here you go
> +++IMPERIAL GUARD+++
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pixelgeek (Jun 4, 2008)

Given the typos and the non-standard terminology used I would think that it is fan-made


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

pixelgeek said:


> Given the typos and the non-standard terminology used I would think that it is fan-made


It could simply be re-typed up by a not-so-lyrical player. But the fact there is no source bothers me.


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

i'm tending to agree with pixelgeek just because of the number of references to target priority tests, which are no longer in the game. 


i call fan made/bogus/shenanigans on this.


plus, 3 shot firing lasguns? pfff hahahaha that made me laugh.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very likely. I posted it mainly as I thought it would be interesting if some rumours are true from it.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Much of it sounds good to me, lol. Thanks Wraith.


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

this sounds great! i hope this is what the new codex will be like! holy fucking shit dude! that is soooo amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree that that sounds fan-made but still, if only any of that were true...


----------



## Duke Vorian (Jun 21, 2008)

My friend and I just got boners.....thats simply all we have to say. 

On a serious note, I really hope this is it. The rules seem pretty resaonable personally. I mean, this fits with all the rumors and a GW author said that we can expect new Guard vehicles. 

I really don't think this is outrageous. I would take these rules until the next Guard Codex 20 years from whenever the next one comes out. 

How legit is this? Who and where did it come from? 

Plus, if someone just made this up, they should be writing rules for GW, atleast the coming Guard codex. Me and a few gamers, who don't all play Guard, really feel this list is really nicely done and balanced.


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn (Dec 1, 2007)

I agree; these rules (although dubious) look quite good. It would mean that there would be few, if any, Guard armies that become 'illegal', and it still allows for a degree of personalisation without the old doctrine system.

It certainly doesn't look, or sound, official by any means, but if it's anywhere close to the mark, I'll be pretty happy. It has the same Imperial Guard feel, but with enough new features to revitalise it a little.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I feel the hand of the Deceiver here....


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

not sure how much to believe but I hope they keep doctorines


----------



## Duke Vorian (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm just wondering, for those of you who believe this is phoney: Why?


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

I sure hope it isn't true 3 lasgun shots instead of 2,that would be unfair to all the other rapid fire guns even if it is only an ap - weapon. I thought they were supposed to be removing doctrines as well. :dunno: More vehicles in the codex looks good though.


----------



## Orc Town Grot (Jun 28, 2008)

If this was written by a fan,

WOW! It is so long and detailed.

And most of the rule changes are actually both reasonable, and about "what the doctor ordered to pull the IG codex in line with the latest greatest elsewhere.

The best thing about it is how the changed vision allows the player to create an individual themed army.

For these reasons it seems that it might just be taken from a real source!

Too much to hope for?

Either that or someone really likes IG and knows what they need.


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

As much as I like some of the changes that are in this list I have to say it must be fan made. I had a list pop into my head last night and I ran the points this morning.

HQ - command squad @60 pts

HS - 3x LR w/ HB x3 @495 pts

FA - 3x LR Exterminators w/ HB x3 @465pts

Troops - 3x Platoons @675pts
command squad + 3 squads

Total @ 1695pts

Tournament legal with points to spare. This gives you 13 squads at 110 men with 12 of them scoring and 6 leman russ's.

As cool as it would be to field this list I can just hear the cries of "cheese" coming our way. It just feels too unbalanced for me.

Leinad


----------



## Duke Vorian (Jun 21, 2008)

Its funny, if this was a Marine list saying Bolters get rending I'm sure everyone would be all over this as legit. 

God forbid Guard actually get some decent rules.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Guys, it is fairly certain that this is a wishlist or fan made codex.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Too good to be true, but I like the idea of fixing the griffon mortar shells.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Duke Vorian said:


> God forbid Guard actually get some decent rules.


They HAVE decent rules.

Which are going away because lord knows, having an army with CHOICES would require actual THOUGHT.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I think this looks like a fan made dex, but as the othershave said, it is very well wirtten, it just needs some tweeking.


----------



## Duke Vorian (Jun 21, 2008)

I know Guard have a decent list. Hell it is the most balanced and well done list out their. Nearly impossible to cheese it. I play it and love it. But has anyone seen a Guard list make head way in a tournament? 

GW knows it can give us another crap list cause people who play Guard LOVE Guard. It just really brings us Guard players down when the Man throws us down.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Duke Vorian said:


> I know Guard have a decent list. Hell it is the most balanced and well done list out their. Nearly impossible to cheese it. I play it and love it. But has anyone seen a Guard list make head way in a tournament?


All the damn time.

Those tanks are NASTY.

And yeah, 5th has kinda wrecked the Chimera, but still and all, until they say otherwise, Armored Fist Squads are troops and they count as scoring units.

Which makes them past masters at seizing objectives after the Russes have pulverized the opposition.


----------

